# Born a dragon, masquerading as a man - Dréoteth - $2.99



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Dréoteth - A story told from a unique perspective--the dragon's. $2.99*

Description:

Born a dragon, masquerading as a man.

It was a time known as the dark ages. Cursed from birth with the ability to take the shape of a human, Dréoteth walks among the citizens of Malmsbury as one of them. He learns to subdue his instinct to kill when he acquires something he's never had: a friend. Is this the dawn of enlightenment, or will dragons and humans be drawn back into battles of blood and flame? Faced with an unexpected decision between his kind and men, Dréoteth makes a choice that changes his life forever.

* * *
This story revolves around emotional conflict and a lot of tension. I tried to take a different angle on what it would be like to exist as an ancient creature thrust into the world of man. There are witches, hints of magic and a few graphic battle scenes to round out the tale. Very reader friendly. 

Find Dréoteth on Kindle here: http://amzn.to/c9MF2k


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome - this is a very friendly place for authors and readers. Others will chime in here soon with all sorts of info.

Jenna


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Danielle! This is a great atmosphere with plenty of great conversation and nice people. You should definitely provide a link to your work so we can check it out. There's a lot more you can do, and the mods have a thing where they'll come in and explain it all. 

I'm interested to know though, what was the stumbling block that kept you from finishing your novels? I'll be sure to check out your sample. How exactly do you pronounce Dréoteth's name? Welcome again!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome Danielle! 

This is a great place for hanging out and learning the ropes.

Camille


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the warm welcome!  My problem was the re-editing monster. I have a book that's 25k words done, but I always went back and started editing before I finished the first draft. I did that to no less than three books. So last year I did the National Novel Writing Month and wrote Dréoteth in 30 days, then spent 2 months this year in revisions. I think I've gotten over that editing hurdle though, since I'm co-authoring another book and we've gotten 30k words in less than a week so far. 

I thought I put a link in that post, but I probably did it wrong and it didn't show up. lol!  The pronunciation is Dray-o-teth.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Danielle!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* 
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Danielle!  Welcome to the group.  I look forward to seeing you participate in our various discussions  .  And good luck with the book!  Looks interesting . . . I might just have to add it to my wish list  .
-Jenna


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Good morning. And you're not the only who has fallen to the edit as you go trap and you won't be the last. I've to keep telling my friend (who's yet to finish anything) that it's called a first draft for a reason. Just got to vomit it out, then pick through the pieces.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

keithdbz said:


> Good morning. And you're not the only who has fallen to the edit as you go trap and you won't be the last. I've to keep telling my friend (who's yet to finish anything) that *it's called a first draft for a reason. Just got to vomit it out, then pick through the pieces.*


YUP! That's my philosophy. Spit that sucker out, then clean it up.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good morning!  That's become my philosophy as well. Too bad I didn't adopt it 8 years ago! I have to say that NaNo was a great experience as far as making an author move the story.  There's no time to go back and edit.

Nice to see everyone!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome to the boards, Danielle! You will be overwhelmed by all the information that's offered here, so take your time and wade in. The water's fine!  

Consider popping into the 'Tags, tags, tags' thread and start exchanging tags with your fellow authors. Tags are a way to lead readers to your book. 

~Donna~


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome, Danielle!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, welcome, Danielle

Best of luck with your new book!

This place can be addicting!  

Nancy


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you!  I've seen the 'tag' thread and saw the tag box thingy on my book page--- but what is it exactly?  Also, is there any way to check more detailed stats about the books, such as how many views it gets a day etc?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Howdy howdy.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Thank you! I've seen the 'tag' thread and saw the tag box thingy on my book page--- but what is it exactly? Also, is there any way to check more detailed stats about the books, such as how many views it gets a day etc?


No, as far as I know you can't find out how many views on Kindle books. I have heard someone say this info is available at Smashwords.

Oh, and you add your own tags, whatever will help readers find your book. Very important. Then you ask everyone here and at home to check those tags for you. Donna F. had a tag thread she posts regularly. 

Nancy


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Danielle,

Welcome to KB.  There's lots of friendly help people around here.  

Tags are a way to identify your book so when a reader does a search, they'll be able to find similar products.  The Tags..tags...tags.. thread is great for getting your book tagged.  There's lots of authors listed there.  It's always nice if you ask people to tag your book that you also tag theirs. Even the thread is huge, there's lots of postings that just confirm tags so take your time going through it.

Good luck with your book.

Deb


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Welcome Danielle:  I'm a newbie too don't even have my book up yet- soon. You'll find lots of interest on this forum. You may not even have any more time to write because you spend so much time on forums.

Ann


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome, Danielle!


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome Danielle! I'm hoping today is a lucky day to launch a new book on Kindle store. The third in my western romance series (Undaunted Hearts) is making it's appearance. No description yet (it takes several days for that to pop up on the page), but somebody bought it (thank you whoever you are!).

The cover on this one is my favorite so far.

Link to my new addition to the family:

http://www.amazon.com/Undaunted-Hearts-Easton-ebook/dp/B003QMKTU0/


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Greetings and well wishing!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey Danielle!

Your book looks great. Are you ever going to put it in print?


----------



## michaeljasper (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome, Danielle!

As a newbie here myself, this has been a great series of posts. Thanks for all the info, experts.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much for all the warm welcomes!  I'll definitely check into the tag thread soon as I can.  

Anna:  Good luck to you!  

Dawsburg:  Yes, I just had my pdfs approved through Createspace and plan to order my first proof copy this week. Then it'll be a matter of getting ISBNs and slapping up the print copies on amazon.  Hopefully within a month!  I'm excited to get the actual book in my hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Danielle, and congratulations on your book.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome Danielle. I'm new here too! Good luck and many sales to you.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Dawsburg: Yes, I just had my pdfs approved through Createspace and plan to order my first proof copy this week. Then it'll be a matter of getting ISBNs and slapping up the print copies on amazon. Hopefully within a month! I'm excited to get the actual book in my hand.


Yeah, sounds great. I might pick it up if I have the money. Anyway, I'm glad you're on Kindleboards! What's your book's target audience?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dawsburg, I'm actually not too sure. It's fantasy (about dragons), heavy on emotional conflict and tense situations. There's action, but little romance. I'm not really sure where to place it on the spectrum!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard!

J.M.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard Danielle. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Dawsburg, I'm actually not too sure. It's fantasy (about dragons), heavy on emotional conflict and tense situations. There's action, but little romance. I'm not really sure where to place it on the spectrum!


Have you had any test readers?

I love dragons, emotional conflict, tense situations, AND action. Sounds like a book for me!

And a little romance is just fine too 

You may want to try gearing it to teens and young adults if you think they'd be receptive. I could help since I'm the resident YA expert (I'm within the target age group so that helps--my DOB is 8/2/94).


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd love some feedback! My test readers all loved it, but their ages were well above YA, which is partly what surprised me. I didn't give it to any young readers yet (my son, he's 11, wants to read it badly, but I've withheld until I get a print copy in hand) due to a few graphic action scenes I was unsure about.

You can read up to 50% of the book on Smashwords for free to get a feel for it, if you'd like! I haven't read any other dragon books ever, so I have nothing to compare it by.

In fact, this genré isn't the one I usually write for, even though I have 2-3 other fantasy novel ideas in the works.

Here's the link for SW in case you want to get a feel for the writing: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16108

Interesting chatting with you!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> I'd love some feedback! My test readers all loved it, but their ages were well above YA, which is partly what surprised me. I didn't give it to any young readers yet (my son, he's 11, wants to read it badly, but I've withheld until I get a print copy in hand) due to a few graphic action scenes I was unsure about.
> 
> You can read up to 50% of the book on Smashwords for free to get a feel for it, if you'd like! I haven't read any other dragon books ever, so I have nothing to compare it by.
> 
> ...


Danielle,
I read the first 5 pages or so. I love it already. Very strong characterization. And I like the juxtaposition of Dreoteth thinking that clothing was ridiculous and during Eugenia's characterization where the clothing is very vividly described.  I think it'll do very well.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking a look!  Would you say that it targets a YA audience so far?  

I'm glad you found things you enjoyed in the first five pages. That gives me hope. 

Cheers!

Danielle


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look! Would you say that it targets a YA audience so far?
> 
> I'm glad you found things you enjoyed in the first five pages. That gives me hope.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems to be good for the YA audience. I've read some dragon books in my time, and they've been aimed at young adults, so I think that'll work.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome Danielle,

It's a friendly and knowlegeable group on here if you need help.
I know that they have helped me!

Delyse


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the party.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, Danielle.
Welcome. I tagged your book. I wrote a NANO book last year, but I've been so busy working on other projects that I haven't even looked at it since I finished it. 


Linda


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I received my proof copy of Dréoteth today and I'm completely excited to have the thing in my hand.  A 'real' book. 

It's been a long time coming, so I had to share with all of you!  


Danielle


----------



## Thomas Troxel (Jun 4, 2010)

Where did you get that cover to your book? It is awesome!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!

I got the background from a designer on Renderosity and added the text over top.

His work is here: http://bit.ly/9ztiAK

Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Launch of the print release today.


Yay!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

A little note to say I'm giving away a free print copy on Goodreads!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/4840-dr-oteth

Danielle


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> A little note to say I'm giving away a free print copy on Goodreads!
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/4840-dr-oteth
> 
> Danielle


I see 313 people have signed up for it. That cool! I wonder how many will pick it up if they don't win it?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure. Something like 64 added it to their TBR pile, which is amazing, even if they don't get to it for a while.  The exposure has been well worth the giveaway, in my opinion.  I've already sold a few copies that I think are related to the contest since they happened right after the book went live on the giveaway page.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Check out Dréoteth on Kindle!  Link below.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth on sale for a limited time!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

The .99 sale on Dréoteth goes off in one week!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kindle:  $2.99

Print on sale: $9.35

Cheers!

Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Amazon has Dréoteth for Kindle discounted to $2.39!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth and Bound by Blood available through Kindle for Christmas.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

To help promote the release of my short story collection, Zombie Kids, I've dropped the price on all my books. Get Dréoteth for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Still on sale for .99 and a new cover, too!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dreoteth on sale for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragons, witches and conflict. .99 on sale for Kindle!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragons, witches, and decisions that change the fate of one man's life forever.

Dréoteth - on sale .99


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

From the unique perspective of a dragon masquerading as a man.  .99 for Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

An excerpt:

He followed her by scent rather than sight, silent now that he was actually hunting. His boots made no sound at all on the ground and his posture, should anyone have gotten a glimpse of him, was absolutely predatory. He didn't crouch or hunch or creep through the shadows, he _stalked_.

The fog grew thick and cloying around the buildings, reducing visibility to less than ten feet. Just before the gauzy mist swallowed her whole, he saw her glance back. He noticed the wariness in her astute gaze, recognized the first trickle of fear. Even with several goblets of wine in her system, this woman was still intuitive. Not for the first time, Dréoteth wondered if humans had an extra sense that allowed them to detect danger. Something they were barely even aware of, ingrained into the core so deep that they couldn't separate it from senses much easier to define and explain.

He didn't allow her to see him. Stepping away from the last building, he took three large, lunging strides and launched into the air. At first it seemed like he wouldn't do anything other than fall flat on his face.

But then, then, his lean body grew ultra streamlined. When his arms snapped out to the sides, they became wings. The change happened smooth and effortless, his olive skin growing scales, his maw filled with needle sharp teeth. Hard ridges protruded above the slits of his eyes, along his sinuous spine and around the oval shape of his nostrils. Smaller hooks ran the length of his tail, which ended not in the shape of a spade or something equally devilish, but a tapered point. The wedge-silhouette of his head looked sleek instead of blocky.

Dragons of lore were often described as bulky and large, but this creature was serpentine. Snake-shaped. Built for stealth and speed.

An iridescent blue sheen gleamed across his black scales whenever moonlight struck it just right.

Climbing above the foggy veil, he glided over treetops. Below, Eugenia was nothing more than a vague presence of heat with the fog between them. Guided by that and the sound of her running feet, he sliced down through the mist at a wicked, deadly angle. Under his belly, his talons curled tight and close, his long tail whipping behind him for turns and balance.
______________
Happy reading!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth on sale for Kindle, .99.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Inside the mind of a man born a dragon, trying to understand humanity and his own complexing reactions to it. On sale for Kindle, .99!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay!  Had my eye on this one a while ago.  Just went and got my Kindle copy 
-Jenna


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you, Jenna!  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

A bit of a different take on dragon lore. This comes from inside the mind of a dragon who has the capability to take human shape and decides to integrate into society.

Happy reading!

Danielle


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Memorial weekend!  Dréoteth is still .99 for Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragons, witches, suspense.  .99 on Kindle. See the link in my signature!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth still on sale for .99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

The story of a dragon from a unique perspective--his.  Still on sale for .99 on Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

From a dragon's perspective.  Dréoteth on sale for .99 on Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth still on sale for .99.  See the link in the profile!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Tuesday!  Dréoteth is on sale for .99 for the Kindle! Link is the cover of the book below.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Last 2 days to get Dréoteth on sale before the price resumes to $2.99!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

The story of a dragon told from a unique perspective--his.

Dréoteth - $2.99 for Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

A dragon story.  $2.99 on Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Set in the dark ages, this is a story told from a unique perspective--a dragon's.  Dréoteth - $2.99 for Kindle!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Sunday, all!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

A story told from a unique perspective--the dragon's.  Dréoteth for Kindle #2.99


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy New Years eve, all!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth is free for a limited time!


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dréoteth - $2.99 for Kindle.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Born a dragon, masquerading as a man.  See the link in the first post!


----------

